# I’m back, bitches!



## Galahad

Two years to the day since my last public forum post, here I am once more.
In the interests of time saving and self-aggrandizement i will do this as a hyothetical Q&A session between myself, and a much dumber version of myself. Ready?

*Durr?*

Ok, not that much dumber. We’ll tweak it as we go.

*Who the fuck are you?*

The Great and Powerful Galahad. Self-proclaimed rules-wizard, conversion-king and emperor penguin. Strike that last one. I was deposed. Long story, traitorous puffins were involved...just move along.

*Why the fuck should I care?*

You probably shouldn’t, unless you actually remember me, in which case you should because I was awesome.

*If you’re so awesome, why’d you leave us?*

Well, here’s the thing...I’m unreliable, easily bored, and lazy as fuck. In fact, my application for modhood (back when Jez was first looking for some help with the site) said pretty much that I was starting to get bored, hadn’t been posting much and maybe being a mod would keep me interested enough to stick around for a while. No, seriously, that was it. Not “I know all the rules and can bring my own modding hat,” or “I’m super good with people and never go mad with power.” Because that’s a lie. Nope, “I’m bored. If you want to keep me, give me power.” And Jez actually did it! 

It must’ve seemed like a good idea at the time, and it worked too. I stuck around for a couple years, working my way up the ladder until before I knew it I was the Right Hand of Jez...then suddenly that whole spider-man thing happened and all of a sudden all the responsibility caught up with the power. I found myself staring at projects that were languishing (Is that interactive glossary still a thing? I really hope some poor fool took on the job of updating it, because jesus it was a huge job!), getting bored with the parts that used to be fun, and watching a hobby evolve into a job. 

The more work I did, the less work I wanted to do. The less work I wanted to do, the less work I eventually ended up doing. The less work I ended up doing the more guilty I felt about not doing it. The more guilty I felt, the less I showed up on the site. The less I showed up, the less I felt like a part of Heresy and evnetually felt like there was no reason to be here. Eventually I’d been gone long enough that it felt like showing up again out of the blue would be weird and awkward, especially if there’s all that unfinished shit to go back to...

I think though, the biggest contributor to my eventual loss of connection with Heresy was my real job. I was suddenly working for a new company in a new position with longer hours, more responsibility and way more stress. Worst of all, I went from working graves to working mainly days...suddenly I wasn’t living my life in the GMT time-zone, I was back on Pacific Time and 8 hours removed from people like Jezlad.

Despite hardly talking to him in the last two years, I consider Jez one of my best mates. He’s a good guy with a good sense of humor and the times I spent chatting with him on MSN messenger were some of the best spent hours of my life. Suddenly we don’t talk anymore because I have to go to bed when he’s getting up (and because the bastard got addicted to Facebook and stopped using MSN!), my main connection to Heresy was disconnected. I didn’t have his energy to get me psyched up about whatever new thing is coming down the pipe from GW, or some new forum gadget or whatever, didn’t have him to gossip with or keep my head in the game. Combine that with all the hassle of the new job and suddenly my energy for the site was gone.

*So, why the fuck did you come back?*

Is ‘bored again’ a proper answer? Honestly, I’m not sure how back I am just yet. I’ve been hanging out on an owners forum for a car I just got and that’s stirred up the old OCD new post checking part of my brain, got me remembering what it was like here, how cool everyone is, how much I looked forward to seeing what certain people had to say. I missed everyone, I missed the way my eyes ached after switching to a white page after reading the old red white and black for hours

*How’s it feel being back after all this time?*

What, you ran out of ‘fucks’? I’ll give you one: Fucking intimidating! When I left, 1200 rep was top of the heap, 7000 posts was impressive, everyone knew and either loved or quaked in terror at my presence, now there’s people I haven’t even heard of swamping my old stats, running forums, even adminning. I’m glad to see Heresy’s been going strong without me though. (But not without my money, that auto-subscribe has been ticking away this whole time...That’s $30 without me posting once in the last couple years! I consider it well-spent though, honestly). Oh, and what’s this about a new fucking edition? Well, shit there goes all that lovely rules knowledge I used to contribute.

We’ll see what happens in the days and weeks to come as to what, if anything I’ll be bringing to the forum. I don’t feel right about stepping back in like nothing happened. Things have changed a lot and I still don’t have the level of time and energy I once had for either the hobby or the discussion thereof. 

But for now...here I am.
Ask me anything.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Welcome back Galahad! Great to see you make a return and hopefully you'll stick around, you have been missed.


----------



## humakt

Welcome back Gal. You, Jez and Viscount Vash were the reason I hung around the site when I first found it. A lot has been happening on the site for the last 2 years, but things are not so different from when you were here last, other than this 6th edition thing. On the plus side, its only just come out so you will be at the same point as all the rest of us mere rule mortals.

Oh and now your back I think its time for me to have a change of avatar.


----------



## Zodd

The Lost Knight have returned . Welcome back Galahad .
And You are right, the 6th is just around the corner, with a lot of tweaks.


----------



## Azkaellon

Oh fuck.

But welcome back you nut case


----------



## Bogg

welcome back Galahad, i remember you well!


----------



## DeathKlokk

If only I'd had time to prepare a proper reception...






Welcome back!


----------



## Fallen

Welcome back Galahad!


----------



## Serpion5

My gods... :shok: 

It felt as though I was barely a new member when you left... wait, I was. :crazy: 


But it's great you have returned! :victory:


----------



## maddermax

I realise it's been a long time since you were last an active member, but TWO YEARS? Jeeze, it doesn't seem that long by half. Welcome back mate


----------



## deathbringer

welcome back, your wit has been missed.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Holy shit, has it been two years. I suddenly feel as though I've lost a good portion of my life. . . 

Welcome back sir!


----------



## SGMAlice

Welcome back Galahad! 

Not sure i was even around when you left but i have come across many of your posts in various threads in my time here. You did some excellent work for Heresy and have been an inspiration for the things i have contributed to the site.

Hopefully you stay a while  

Alice


----------



## Tawa

Only one thing for it; Huzzah! :yahoo:


----------



## Warlord_Winters

I don't even know you and I miss you!!!


----------



## TechPr1est

i read some of your posts in the forum rules and you came across as an irritable fuck who couldnt give a shit what people thought of him...



i like that


----------



## IntereoVivo

Really that long? Doesn't feel it.

Glad you're back  

Oh, and don't worry about the upstarts. I'm sure you'll put them in their place soon enough


----------



## Svartmetall

Well it's about damn time! Welcome back, dude.


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Hail Galahad - Welcome back home mate! :drinks:


----------



## Varakir

You're supposed to say you've been searching for the holy grail :wink:

Welcome back mate :victory:


----------



## Archon Dan

Welcome back. Your reputation precedes you. I've heard a few older members pinning for you in their sleep.



DeathKlokk said:


> If only I'd had time to prepare a proper reception...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zn94j5F5YLc
> 
> Welcome back!


From what I understand, even that level of reception would be insufficient. Be wary lest you hear, "You have failed me for the last time," from Sir Galahad there.


----------



## High_Seraph

Welcome back Galahad. If only for a short time before you get bored again.:biggrin:


----------



## ckcrawford

Welcome back. Long time.


----------



## Topknot11

Galahad said:


> Two years to the day since my last public forum post, here I am once more.
> In the interests of time saving and self-aggrandizement i will do this as a hyothetical Q&A session between myself, and a much dumber version of myself. Ready?
> 
> *Durr?*
> 
> Ok, not that much dumber. We’ll tweak it as we go.
> 
> *Who the fuck are you?*
> 
> The Great and Powerful Galahad. Self-proclaimed rules-wizard, conversion-king and emperor penguin. Strike that last one. I was deposed. Long story, traitorous puffins were involved...just move along.
> 
> *Why the fuck should I care?*
> 
> You probably shouldn’t, unless you actually remember me, in which case you should because I was awesome.
> 
> *If you’re so awesome, why’d you leave us?*
> 
> Well, here’s the thing...I’m unreliable, easily bored, and lazy as fuck. In fact, my application for modhood (back when Jez was first looking for some help with the site) said pretty much that I was starting to get bored, hadn’t been posting much and maybe being a mod would keep me interested enough to stick around for a while. No, seriously, that was it. Not “I know all the rules and can bring my own modding hat,” or “I’m super good with people and never go mad with power.” Because that’s a lie. Nope, “I’m bored. If you want to keep me, give me power.” And Jez actually did it!
> 
> It must’ve seemed like a good idea at the time, and it worked too. I stuck around for a couple years, working my way up the ladder until before I knew it I was the Right Hand of Jez...then suddenly that whole spider-man thing happened and all of a sudden all the responsibility caught up with the power. I found myself staring at projects that were languishing (Is that interactive glossary still a thing? I really hope some poor fool took on the job of updating it, because jesus it was a huge job!), getting bored with the parts that used to be fun, and watching a hobby evolve into a job.
> 
> The more work I did, the less work I wanted to do. The less work I wanted to do, the less work I eventually ended up doing. The less work I ended up doing the more guilty I felt about not doing it. The more guilty I felt, the less I showed up on the site. The less I showed up, the less I felt like a part of Heresy and evnetually felt like there was no reason to be here. Eventually I’d been gone long enough that it felt like showing up again out of the blue would be weird and awkward, especially if there’s all that unfinished shit to go back to...
> 
> I think though, the biggest contributor to my eventual loss of connection with Heresy was my real job. I was suddenly working for a new company in a new position with longer hours, more responsibility and way more stress. Worst of all, I went from working graves to working mainly days...suddenly I wasn’t living my life in the GMT time-zone, I was back on Pacific Time and 8 hours removed from people like Jezlad.
> 
> Despite hardly talking to him in the last two years, I consider Jez one of my best mates. He’s a good guy with a good sense of humor and the times I spent chatting with him on MSN messenger were some of the best spent hours of my life. Suddenly we don’t talk anymore because I have to go to bed when he’s getting up (and because the bastard got addicted to Facebook and stopped using MSN!), my main connection to Heresy was disconnected. I didn’t have his energy to get me psyched up about whatever new thing is coming down the pipe from GW, or some new forum gadget or whatever, didn’t have him to gossip with or keep my head in the game. Combine that with all the hassle of the new job and suddenly my energy for the site was gone.
> 
> *So, why the fuck did you come back?*
> 
> Is ‘bored again’ a proper answer? Honestly, I’m not sure how back I am just yet. I’ve been hanging out on an owners forum for a car I just got and that’s stirred up the old OCD new post checking part of my brain, got me remembering what it was like here, how cool everyone is, how much I looked forward to seeing what certain people had to say. I missed everyone, I missed the way my eyes ached after switching to a white page after reading the old red white and black for hours
> 
> *How’s it feel being back after all this time?*
> 
> What, you ran out of ‘fucks’? I’ll give you one: Fucking intimidating! When I left, 1200 rep was top of the heap, 7000 posts was impressive, everyone knew and either loved or quaked in terror at my presence, now there’s people I haven’t even heard of swamping my old stats, running forums, even adminning. I’m glad to see Heresy’s been going strong without me though. (But not without my money, that auto-subscribe has been ticking away this whole time...That’s $30 without me posting once in the last couple years! I consider it well-spent though, honestly). Oh, and what’s this about a new fucking edition? Well, shit there goes all that lovely rules knowledge I used to contribute.
> 
> We’ll see what happens in the days and weeks to come as to what, if anything I’ll be bringing to the forum. I don’t feel right about stepping back in like nothing happened. Things have changed a lot and I still don’t have the level of time and energy I once had for either the hobby or the discussion thereof.
> 
> But for now...here I am.
> Ask me anything.


 
Well F**K are you free friday nights my wife and I need a sitter.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Dammit, there goes my attempt to seize power. I was but a grot when you left, so anyways, welcome back.


----------



## mcmuffin

Holy Fuck Balls. I was just a sprout when you left, and i've missed your contributions to the site. Welcome back mate.


----------



## Galahad

humakt said:


> On the plus side, its only just come out so you will be at the same point as all the rest of us mere rule mortals.


Yes, but more shit to buy  One advantage to sleeping through most of 5th edition was not having to spend so much on books about plastic spacemen.



> Oh and now your back I think its time for me to have a change of avatar.


Bah, I hate when people change avatars (as evidenced by mine, same from day 1). You get used to seeing a given picture next to the posts, feels like seeing a friend get a severe makeover.



imm0rtal reaper said:


> Holy shit, has it been two years. I suddenly feel as though I've lost a good portion of my life. . .


You're telling me! Even with two years gone I've still spent twice as much time here as not. 



SGMAlice said:


> Not sure i was even around when you left but i have come across many of your posts in various threads in my time here. You did some excellent work for Heresy and have been an inspiration for the things i have contributed to the site.


Thank you. That's the kind of thing that feels good to hear. Thank you.



Archon Dan said:


> Welcome back. Your reputation precedes you. I've heard a few older members pinning for you in their sleep.


Wait...why have you been listening to the older members while they sleep?




TechPr1est said:


> i read some of your posts in the forum rules and you came across as an irritable fuck who couldnt give a shit what people thought of him...


I wrote most of the rules (insanely enough, it was one of the first things Jez put me in charge of), so generally by the time something made it to the rules thread it had been personally annoying the fuck out of me and the other mods for a while. Hence the tone of the posts in that thread.



> i like that


I don't give a shit. 



Topknot11 said:


> Well F**K are you free friday nights my wife and I need a sitter.


I've got a super early bedtime on friday nights because I have to be at work by 5AM on saturday.
Also not allowed around children anymore...parents get upset when they come back all jaded and sarcastic.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Long time no see, missed your posts to be quite honest!


----------



## humakt

You were away for 2 years and I still don't match your post count!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Another Seattlite? Fuck I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Red Corsairs

Welcome back Galahad! You truly have been missed, as I'm sure you've already gathered from the posts here. I can't believe it's been 2 years since you left, good to have you back though.


----------



## Styro-J

Holy Sh*t! Galahad is back! I heard all kinds of rumors about train explosions and assassinating government officials. 

But now your back, I'm kinda excited and disappointed at the same time.


----------



## Sangus Bane

The prodigal son returns.

Good to see you're back Galahad. Hope you're here to stay.

You know how it says 'New posts' in the right of your screen I wonder how high that would be if you didn't log in for 2 years.


----------



## Galahad

Marneus Calgar said:


> Long time no see, missed your posts to be quite honest!


I'm glad you're still here!



humakt said:


> You were away for 2 years and I still don't match your post count!


Yeah but you've blown me away on rep.



ThatOtherGuy said:


> Another Seattlite? Fuck I thought I was the only one.


I'm from Tacoma, actually. Seattle is full of coffee-swilling posers trying to look like Johnny Dep 



Sangus Bane said:


> You know how it says 'New posts' in the right of your screen I wonder how high that would be if you didn't log in for 2 years.


A lot. I don;t even remember but it was ridiculous.


----------



## Azkaellon

Galahad said:


> I'm from Tacoma, actually. Seattle is full of coffee-swilling posers trying to look like Johnny Dep


Fuck and your all just across the boarder.......time to put up a fence :laugh:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Galahad said:


> I'm from Tacoma, actually. Seattle is full of coffee-swilling posers trying to look like Johnny Dep


Oh, you mean the mud stain on seattle's organic pretentious running shoes?


----------



## Galahad

No, that stain came from the flaming bag Tacoma put on Seattle's doorstep, you know, Renton


----------



## Archon Dan

Galahad said:


> Wait...why have you been listening to the older members while they sleep?


How else do you expect me to learn their fears? You'd be amazed what gets mumbled in sleep.


----------



## Fallen

Archon Dan said:


> How else do you expect me to learn their fears? You'd be amazed what gets mumbled in sleep.


the dude plays Toasters & Sadist Eldar; i think the plan is either to learn their tactics and beat them (the Toaster Method) or to gather a list of things we hate, you know phobias, to use against us while he writhes in laughter.

too bad this doesnt translate onto the table top...too often.


----------



## bitsandkits

nice to see you back G, has it been two years? wow you must have one serious back log of admin stuff to do


----------



## lokis222

welcome back.

i remember yous, the last word on a given topic. your just in time for the new shit. 

you will probably be just as intimidating now as then.


----------



## slaaneshy

I thought you died? Welcome back old boy!


----------



## Unforgiven302

Good to see the only person to give me an infraction here on heresy is back! :laugh: Missed you around here, that is the truth. No matter how much or how little you contribute, it is just nice to see your user name and avatar back on current threads.

Welcome home.


----------



## Galahad

Unforgiven302 said:


> Good to see the only person to give me an infraction here on heresy is back! :laugh: Missed you around here, that is the truth. No matter how much or how little you contribute, it is just nice to see your user name and avatar back on current threads.
> 
> Welcome home.


Hey, it was only a warning  If I recall correctly it was for posting the full points and stats of Cypher, which means you were basically being *too* helpful.


----------



## Taggerung

Yay?

Welcome back, I suppose.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Welcome back. The place has been kinda grey for a while, what with you gone, Viscount Vash not being around for 6 months or so and Jez looking like he's taking a back seat. I'm sure you won't be long about injecting some colour back into the forum.


----------



## turel2

Welcome back Galahad. Good to see you back.


----------



## TechPr1est

did you plan to post this thread on the date 26/6/12 to get an exact 2 year gap or was this just a coicidence


----------



## Warlord_Winters

TechPr1est said:


> did you plan to post this thread on the date 26/6/12 to get an exact 2 year gap or was this just a coicidence


----------



## morfangdakka

Galahad 

great to have you back. I haven't been on here much either over the last two years. Good to see you have returned as well. 

Morf


----------



## Galahad

It's good to be back. And the date is mostly a coincidence. I got homesick and started looking through Heresy then out of curiosity I checked my last post date and when I saw it was 2 years tothe day I decided I had to make my return right then and there.


----------



## gwmaniac

great to have you back here Galahad! I've been barely getting back to Heresy as well, being back home during summer can get boring at times, its a good thing it rekindled my interest in Heresy =] looking forward to seeing you around!


----------



## Vaz

Hi, Galahad.

No more mushy please, I don't do emotion.

I am MAN, y'hear! *Punches wall*

Yeah.


----------



## Tawa

Vaz said:


> Hi, Galahad.
> 
> No more mushy please, I don't do emotion.
> 
> I am MAN, y'hear! *Punches wall*
> 
> *whimpers*


Fixed that for you :laugh:


----------



## Bubblematrix

Hi Galahad, good to see you back, just before you dissapeared you told a newb to the forum that he was overeacting and being a dick - I am still here, still a dick but I think I contribute a bit now 

Cheers for keeping me here, and welcome back


----------



## Galahad

gwmaniac said:


> great to have you back here Galahad! I've been barely getting back to Heresy as well, being back home during summer can get boring at times, its a good thing it rekindled my interest in Heresy =] looking forward to seeing you around!


Likewise.



Vaz said:


> Hi, Galahad.
> 
> No more mushy please, I don't do emotion.
> 
> I am MAN, y'hear! *Punches wall*
> 
> *whimpers*





Tawa said:


> Fixed that for you :laugh:


LMAO, yes you did. Still though, fair enough. Less mush, more macho.



Bubblematrix said:


> Hi Galahad, good to see you back, just before you dissapeared you told a newb to the forum that he was overeacting and being a dick - I am still here, still a dick but I think I contribute a bit now
> 
> Cheers for keeping me here, and welcome back


But you don't overreact now 
Being a dick is fine in moderation (and in moderating, come to think), just so long as it's appropriate to the moment. I'm glad to see you got a handle on it and I must say i'm proud to see you on the mod crew. If ever there was proof that dickishness is nit an impediment to success on Heresy it's me  I'm probably the biggest asshole ever to be on staff and within a year I was shoulder to shoulder with Jez...probably because he's as bad or worse than me 

Alright, no more sentiment. Don't want Vaz breaking something.


----------



## shaantitus

Welcome back Sir. I had wondered what happened to the Executive Nitpicker.


----------



## Djinn24

Welcome back, someone to debate with again, yipee.


----------



## Chaosftw

Welcome Back rules wizard! just in time to read 6th and explain it to the rest of us!


----------



## gothik

welcome back Gal


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Welcome back Galahand! Your steel capped boot/iron fisted glove tactic of leadership has been missed. Look forward to seeing you make you mark on the forums again!


----------



## Sacrean

Hey man, welcome back. I admit that I am more of a viewer of forums, but your posts always made me respect the Mods. Glad to have you back amonst our ranks.


----------



## Col. Schafer

Wait... so you were gone the whole time I was gone? :laugh: I was wondering why everything seemed a little less awesome than before!


----------



## Arbiter1742

The word is WAS.
...And there is a special word, one so commonly used these days as to be shrugged off by the crowd, for one who holds conversations, however brief, with himself.

And yours is anything but brief.

I would say welcome back, but a pragmatic mental state overrules that of a ludicrous felicitation, so prudently, I will follow that of the judicious course.


----------



## Pusser

Welcome back and stuff... and since you said that we can ask you anything, here is a question:

Where are my keys?


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

About time you came back Galahad. Missed you brother. Hope your return is a long one.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Well imagine how chuffed I was to see this thread when I came back to the fold myself. 

Excellent news to see the mighty and much feared Galahad moving among the boards, now Gals back I spose I better sort my own shit out and get back to being a contributing member of Heresy Online.

Once again Gal, very glad to see you around, look forward to catching up with you and everyone else too. 

_*V V*_


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Oh great, Vash is back too. Looks like were all fucked.


----------



## Orochi

Any hope of Stella Candente returning as well.........................................................?


----------



## Viscount Vash

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Oh great, Vash is back too. Looks like were all fucked.



I don't know what you mean. :wacko:



Orochi said:


> Any hope of Stella Candente returning as well.........................................................?


Erm, no.


Any way time to give Gal his thread back....


----------



## Galahad

Thanks, all. 
Pusser, your keys are on your mother's nightstand next to the $20 I gave her.

Arbiter, you're weird and loquacious, I like it. Welcome to Heresy.

Vash, welcome back! You look good in red. If you wanna feel useful you can take over the abandoned Glossary, just in time to change every single entry in light of 6th ed


----------



## Chaosftw

Oh man Gal and Vash are back this is going to get interesting!

Welcome back now go about your ruckus through the forums!


----------



## humakt

Galahad said:


> Vash, welcome back! You look good in red. If you wanna feel useful you can take over the abandoned Glossary, just in time to change every single entry in light of 6th ed


I like the way Vash returns to find Gal giving him orders. 

Anyway welcome back Vash, I was just windering the other day where you had disappeared too. But now your back, have you seen my truckofex?


----------



## slaaneshy

Galahad is back, Stella is banned and Katie Drake is a fake....how the world turns!!!


----------



## Cypher871

Welcome back Gal, I always wondered where you went to, especially when I came across old posts of yours...kind of made me feel like I was walking in the ghostly footsteps of a Mod-God. :grin:

Cy


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Why is it whenever I take a short hiatus from here (this time due to a very large workload) I come back to find my little spot of sanity (yes..I do use the term loosely) has gone all ploin-shaped and bass-ackwards?! I mean the whole Katie Drake thing didn't even register when I discovered that someone had let both Vash and Galahad back in... 

Welcome back bud. Good to have you here again. Your curt manner and evilly dispositioned demeanor have been sorely missed! :biggrin:


----------



## Adramalech

Welcome back into the fold...

and welcome (back?) to the United States of Murrica.


----------



## Lethiathan

Welcome Back to heresy. Well fuck seems like I'm the newest person here... May as well say hey, I'm probably going to get shouted at at least once.


----------

